# Misfits



## CBellenis (Nov 22, 2009)

Is anyone loving this as much as I am?

Brilliant idea - a bunch of normal(ish) flawed kids - together with random other people - are just the right people to be getting less-than-perfect superpowers.

Well written and acted too. Great!


----------



## HoopyFrood (Nov 22, 2009)

I watched the first episode but missed the second -- curses! -- which I hope to rectify soon. I enjoyed the first one, and the characters in it are rather engaging. The mouthy Irish one is a bit too mouthy at the moment, but I really liked the chav...sorry, the girl who's not a chav, don't keep calling her that. I cottoned onto the fact that their 'powers' were all to do with what they're 'socially' like, as it were before we had the little section that pointed this out (like the athlete rewinding the tapes of him).   

Certainly looks to be an interesting programme. I rather liked how abrupt and unexplained (and styalised, with the slow-motion and the lightning) the 'event' thing was.


----------



## CBellenis (Nov 22, 2009)

You must see the repeat of the 2nd one then - all out the journey of the mouthy Irish one. I may be a bit on the soppy side - but I cried -and it stayed comedic. I thought it was quite brilliant! You get to see more of the wish fulfilment stuff in others too.


----------



## The Ace (Nov 22, 2009)

Still think he's a pr*ck, though, and there's something about the one that can turn invisible that makes my skin crawl.


----------



## Connavar (Dec 9, 2009)

I just saw it and its really original,well written,well acted,great characters.

Much better than you expect from a series with teen leads.

You expect some lame Heroes,Skins wannabe....

I like how mature they handle the powers in a SF way in the series.  What can be gained,what can be damaged with those powers.   They haven't mastered them yet,not even close.


----------



## Fried Egg (Dec 30, 2009)

I've just started watching this series; seen the first three episodes. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Fried Egg (Jan 8, 2010)

Finished it and I must conclude one of the best series I've seen in ages. 

Good news is another series planned this year...


----------



## Connavar (Jan 8, 2010)

Join the club.   It was a very surprising series for me too.

Finally it was a series that handles powers like that in SF way and not like some soap opera of a superhero series.


----------



## sloweye (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm a huge fan, infact i bought the box set of series 1 & 2 including the awesome xmas special.
I think it wipes the floor with the 'all to fancy' Heroes.

I loved the first series with Nathan thinking all the way through he had no power until he died in the last episode and was buried only to wake up in his coffin and find he was imortal 

Series 2 Just got better and better with the introduction of more people with powers and the Simon from the future + the heart trasplant girl who inherated the teleporting power.

The xmas special was fantastic and really left me itching for series 3. Can't wait to find out what powers they get, if they go for their old powers back with the exception of Alisia who's power died with the Jesus guy, and Curtis who's power was sold to an old Jewish bloke who wanted to go back in time to kill Hitler.


----------



## alchemist (May 17, 2011)

Sorry, I'm on analogue pace with this on Channel 4. The first series was good; the second is fantastic. Direction, acting, music, all brilliant. And I'm loving the future-Simon.


----------



## mr kite (Oct 2, 2011)

I have only recently got to watch this series
Oh.. how brilliant it is 
It must be one of the best british shows around at the moment 
Sci Fi comedy , drama, could it be any better .


----------



## spider from mars (Oct 3, 2011)

I miss it! Anyone heard when it's coming back?

And I reckon they'll probably all have new powers - that seems to have been implied.


----------



## Lenny (Oct 3, 2011)

The third series premieres on October 30th, with a new kid replacing Nathan.


----------



## Connavar (Oct 4, 2011)

Without Nathan all the humor will be gone....

I just hope season 3 is not weak main storyline wise.  They did change alot.


----------



## mr kite (Oct 4, 2011)

No Nathan !!!!
What the hell happened there ?!!!
Just watched the last episode (X Mas one )
Brilliant as ever 
Loved the Alien baby bit


----------



## Kharon (Feb 26, 2012)

I'm sorry for Nathan too, but Rudy is hilarious!


----------



## ScottSF (Mar 12, 2012)

I loved this show up until the Christmas special.  Thought that went too far with the disgusting and I the murder seemed pointless.  Also I think it was episode2 of season three had the potential for a really brilliant speculative story about a man learning to empathize and understand women better but the extremely lowbrow stunts stole the episodes dignity.  I know the show has always skewed a little to the trashy side aimed at a young 20 something audience and I have been fine with it but they have started to go too far for me.  I may try season 3 again but for now, I'm pretty turned off to the show.  They have the ability to be clever and inventive that there's not so much the need for the juvenile humor.


----------

